# Paul Ryan, Bowhunter



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Our new GOP VP candidate. :thumbs_up
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Oh Oh/// 

The left wing morons on this board who live with mommy and daddy in their basement are going to to say how bad the Republicans are, how they think there's a way to vote in a third party candidate and how much Romney HATES gun owners.
Their agenda? Split the conservative vote so they get their pukes elected. FREE MONEY!!


The left wing propaganda begins now in earnest fueled by the emotionally challenged.

I hate socialists and communists.

If they are not happy here, why don't they just move to China where they'll live in their dreamland?

Why not? because they get free money here.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Two thumbs up. Great guy, great American. Should piss off a ton of Democrats.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Just like a politician! In one photo he is shooting a Mathews, in the next- it's a Hoyt! LOL


----------



## Jeremy Babcock (Jan 16, 2011)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Just like a politician! In one photo he is shooting a Mathews, in the next- it's a Hoyt! LOL


Lol. He probably got a Mathews sponsorship. They probably haven't saturated themselves in the higher level politition market yet. Emphasizing yet. Lol. On a more serious note, thumbs up on staying true to our way of life and, although he shoot a Mathews, that's where my support is going. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Too bad he's not running for president....at least he has a consistent voting record.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

May god be with us and Romney and ryan.....


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

He bowhunts so that makes him a good candidate ? He!! there are a lot of poachers that use bows too , must mean they should run for office too! Well shoot I guess a rich liar and crook isn't much different than a poor liar and crook , maybe they should all be made republican Senators and Congressman. Romney's family includes a long line of polygamist and fugitives that left the US to keep from being prosecuted for breaking the law , He has created a lot of jobs but not in the US ask the people in Freeport Illinois where his company Bain Capitol bought a successful company and within a years time is making the US workers help to pack up there equipment and ship it along with their jobs to China. Unless you are independantly wealthy they are certainly not the candidates to vote for. The only jobs they will create will be for the soup line attendants because they will ship all the jobs they can abroad and to Romney family's country of choice Mexico!


----------



## Jeremy Babcock (Jan 16, 2011)

Old Man Archer said:


> He bowhunts so that makes him a good candidate ? He!! there are a lot of poachers that use bows too , must mean they should run for office too! Well shoot I guess a rich liar and crook isn't much different than a poor liar and crook , maybe they should all be made republican Senators and Congressman. Romney's family includes a long line of polygamist and fugitives that left the US to keep from being prosecuted for breaking the law , He has created a lot of jobs but not in the US ask the people in Freeport Illinois where his company Bain Capitol bought a successful company and within a years time is making the US workers help to pack up there equipment and ship it along with their jobs to China. Unless you are independantly wealthy they are certainly not the candidates to vote for. The only jobs they will create will be for the soup line attendants because they will ship all the jobs they can abroad and to Romney family's country of choice Mexico!


So how can you be dependantly wealthy? There are very few jobs that will make you wealthy without taking the risk of going on your own. Whether wealth is inharited or earned, its not their responsibility to share it. Its theirs not everybodies. They do, however, have the ability to create jobs by creating new businesses. I'm not condoning or denying anything from above but why are we using their wealth against them. The 3 wealthiest people I know are all self made and have hundreds of employees. If the current president is re-elected they will have to cut 25% of their staff because they will be running at a loss if they don't. If Romney is elected, my wife's grandpa will open 2 more stores in the area and create 100+ jobs. This a real world job creation. Sending jobs abroad will happen no matter what but if there is no insentive to keep them here why should they? They should loose money because "they didn't blbuild it the government did"? The government is destroying it, meaning Obama, and it will get worse. You cant agree with everything a candalidate does but you need to look beyond that at the overall beliefs. And oh, by the way, national debt hit 16 trillion this week. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wvstumpjumper (Apr 4, 2012)

It's not about Hoyt or Mathews, both are great hunting bows, the point is that the guy hunts and hunters are the only true conservationists. All socialists should be deported and professors should be conservatives. God bless these UNited States.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Romney...


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

ftshooter said:


> May god be with us and Romney and ryan.....


First of all God is spelled with a capital "G" my ole God fearing fellow American. And your right we will need his blessings if Romney gets in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygamy

In 1890, LDS Church president Wilford Woodruff issued a public declaration (the Manifesto) announcing that the LDS Church had discontinued new plural marriages. Anti-Mormon sentiment waned, as did opposition to statehood for Utah. The Smoot Hearings in 1904, which documented that the LDS Church was still practicing polygamy spurred the LDS Church to issue a Second Manifesto again claiming that it had ceased performing new plural marriages. By 1910 the LDS Church excommunicated those who entered into, or performed, new plural marriages. 




> >>Romney's family includes a long line of polygamist and fugitives


Seriously, you're going to hold something against Romney that his Grandfather or Great-Grandfather did? Then maybe you should consider....

The Washington Post reported:

“The line of polygamists in Obama’s family can be traced back generations in western Kenya, where it was an accepted practice within the Luo (pronounced LOO-oh) tribe.” His great-grandfather, Obama Opiyo, had five wives, including two who were sisters. His grandfather, Hussein Onyango, had at least four wives, one of whom, Akumu, gave birth to the president’s father, Barack Obama” before fleeing her abusive husband. Obama Sr. was already married when he left Kenya to study at the University of Hawaii, where he married again. His American wife-to-be, Stanley Ann Dunham, was not yet 18 and unaware of his marital situation when she became pregnant with his namesake son in 1961.

It is also well known that Democrat Senator from New Mexico, Tom Udall, and his cousin, Senator Mark Udall (D) from Colorado, come from a long line of polygamists. 

But that was never an issue because they are Democrats.




> >>He has created a lot of jobs but not in the US ask the people in Freeport Illinois where his company Bain Capitol bought a successful company and within a years time is making the US workers help to pack up there equipment and ship it along with their jobs to China.


Mitt Romney has emphasized that he has not held a management position at Bain Capital since 1999.

http://www.industryweek.com/global-...nois-jobs-china-workers-urge-romney-intervene

Sensata Technologies Inc., an Attleboro, Mass.-based automotive-sensor manufacturer owned by Bain Capital LLC since 2006, plans to close its factory in Freeport, Ill., and move production to China in November.

Romney has not worked at Bain for 13 years.

The company you mention in Freeport Illinois was part of a company that Bain purchased 7 years after Romney left Bain.

The jobs at the company you mention in Freeport Illinois were not "offshored" until 2012...6 years after it was acquired by Bain and 13 years after Romney left Bain.

So it's Romney's fault that a company he had nothing to do with during his tenure at Bain is being closed in 13 years later???

Using that same "logic", it's safe to assume that it must be Bush's fault Pres. Clinton had an affair with Monica Lewinsky in 1999.

Do you think that things in the past that have absolutely nothing to do with the present should actually be used as arguments over someones fitness to be POTUS???




> >>He has created a lot of jobs but not in the US ...


http://www.foxbusiness.com/industri...in-private-equity-firms-swirl-around-staples/

Staples was one of Bains first success stories...

Based in Framingham, Mass., Staples generated $25 billion in sales in its most recent fiscal year and employed just over 51,000 people. The retailer has nearly 1,900 stores in the U.S. and Canada.

51,000 people directly employed. I wonder how many little companies that sell or supply stuff to Staples also hired people and created jobs?????????


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Most all anti hunting groups vote for Dems ...The Obumer administration started to end all hunting on fed land until they figer out it would cost em votes ...as a party they do not like ,,guns,Bows,hunting,trucks, or God, ....


----------



## uparcher (Sep 25, 2007)

If your a God fearing person I'm not sure how you could vote for Obama putting aside the economy, debt, gay rights, bigger government what about the unborn and family values that's whats destroying this country.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Ryan, to debate biden ...tonight ...I will be voting for Romney/Ryan no matter what ,,but just to let ya'll know...


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

All you left wing Kool Aid drinking fools, if you hate America so much, Why don't you move to Mexico tonight.

As far as the Demorats claim that Bain shipped jobs offshore.
Obblamo's #1 claim to jobs fame, GM, has over 300,000 employees of which 180,000 are NOT in America. How can Obumble compare a couple thousand to nearly 1/4 million ? Oh...Just listening to Chris Mathews? 

Now..
Lets get back to the real issues as opposed to the leftists attempts to change the discussion.
Jobs, Taxes, Debt, division of the country, Unemployment, Violence overseas, open mike etc, etc.

there is one clear choice this election and if you can't see it, you are either blind or emotionally imbalanced and caught up is the wiles of a complete narcissist.

Vote for America, Vote Romney/Ryan 2012


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

All you left wing Kool Aid drinking fools, if you hate America so much, Why don't you move to Mexico tonight?

As far as the Demorats claim that Bain Capitol shipped jobs offshore? Yep...they did..a couple thousand.
However...
Obblamo's #1 claim to jobs fame, GM, has over 300,000 employees of which 180,000 are NOT in America. How can Obumble compare a couple thousand jobs shipped overseas to nearly 1/4 million ? Oh...Just listening to Chris Mathews? CBS, NBS and ABS? All BS.

Now..
Lets get back to the real issues as opposed to the leftists attempts to change the discussion.
Jobs, Taxes, Debt, Racial Division of the country, Unemployment, Violence overseas, open mike etc, etc.

There is one clear choice this election and if you can't see it, you are either blind or emotionally imbalanced or caught up is the wiles of a complete narcissist.

Vote for America, Vote Romney/Ryan 2012


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Ryan...did good tonight ,,I am proud he is a Bowhunter ....God Bless ,,him...


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

I have just 1 ? Joe Biden states they had no request for additional security in BenGhazi? Either the intelligence Community is Lying or this administration is lying? If Joe is right then how in God's name can we then trust this same supposedly incompetent intelligence Community per Joe to know when Iran has Weapons grade material? Note tonight there was a plane from Russia intercepted with missile components. Joe Biden "they have no weapons to install the nuclear material in". I am stinking scared to death. Ryan is polite almost to a fault. But I like him and trust him. What will it take? You can hide your head in the sand or wake up once a nuclear weapon hits us is too late. Do not put our heads in sand like everyone did with Hitler. Ryan obviously gets it and he has my vote.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

FYI, in the photos above, Paul Ryan discloses in his interview with Deer & Deer Hunting magazine that the Matthews was borrowed just for the photo shoot but he admits to owning a Z7 Extreme. The second photo is over 5 yrs. old so there is no telling what he shot then and what he is shooting now. how many archers on here actually switch brands?!?!?


----------

